# Wanted: 3 Bd Bonnet Creek Dec 8-15



## hntngfamly (Nov 1, 2013)

Currently have res. for 2bd, but have had a VERY unexpected, court ordered addition of 5yr... 

Thanks,
Chris


----------



## bestresort (Nov 9, 2013)

*bonnet creek 4 bed*

I have a 4 bed presidential

12/12-12/19


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 9, 2013)

bestresort said:


> I have a 4 bed presidential
> 
> 12/12-12/19



For $100 per night?  That's the forum limit....  See rules - top of page.


----------

